# Questions about the iPad



## Bill.K (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd like something more portable and I decided I want to get a laptop or an iPad. What would be the pros and cons of each and would either be bad for my eyesight? I'd like to be able to sit in a comfortable chair rather then this rigid one that I'm using now.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an iPad and absolutely love it for consuming, but not creating, things. It's great for reading e-mails or watching videos, or playing solitare or video chattting.  For your eyesight, it is excellent, the display is high quality (the new ipad apparently has an even higher quality display, perhaps among the best in the world) and everything that is text or an image can almost always be magnified. 

But the keyboard is not great for typing and the camera is poor. It's not a device for creating media, it's a device for consuming media.


----------



## phughes (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree with Albert. It's great for reading information and surfing the Web. But even typing email can be bothersome, so forget about creating content to a large degree! You should keep in mind that there will be extra fees associated with it if you want to use it to read articles that are online. For example, if you have a wireless connection in your home, you'll be fine. But on the train or in a car, you need to get a data package from a wireless provider (like your cell phone carrier).


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 22, 2012)

Ahh thank you both very much. I was planning on getting it just for around the house, the computer chair I have, I just cannot sit in it for too long.


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you guys n dolls ever thought about the Kindle fire? It has the ability to do basically everything the IPad can do at a significant decrease in price. The price difference can be over $400 and the majority of apps available are identical. Its definitely worth a look.


----------



## ccohoe (Mar 22, 2012)

I would recommend the Kindle. I have one and it is very easy to use, cheaper and is easy on the eyes with a big screen.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 23, 2012)

I have one of the old, "classic" kindles with the keyboard that I use for ebooks. Especially like it because I can take it out to a cafe or on a trip to the US and am able to use the works-anywhere internet connection to look things up in the encyclopedia, get a map, etc.  

Here in Canada we still aren't able to get the Kindle Fire. I wonder if this is something that will change soon.


----------



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

In my opinion I'd go with a Macbook(laptop) over an iPad or any other tablet.  The iPad is basically just a big iPhone!!  Its nice to read books and play games and watch movies on but when it comes down to real computing it cant compete with a full laptop.  The Macbooks are small and light, the Macbook Air is even smaller and lighter, its ridiculous.


----------



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

Personally I'd recommend a non-Apple laptop over anything else. There are significant mark-ups in price, just for the logo. Seriously, the component parts of an Macbook is only a fraction of what you pay for it. And, for your eyes, just get a laptop with the largest screen you can. You can even hook it up to a monitor if your eyesight is that bad.


----------



## phughes (Apr 3, 2012)

I love my Mac. Hated my non-Mac, used it for three years and returned to a Mac. But that's me. You can buy a refurbished Mac (or PC) on eBay also. DO your homework, though. I've bought from a reliable seller, but I hear all are not on the up and up.


----------



## lily49 (Apr 3, 2012)

iPads are really good for the novelty factor more than anything. For the price of them, you could get an excellent laptop, but it depends on your own personal needs and whimsies really.


----------



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

I have both a laptop and an Ipad. I love using the laptop for casual browsing where ever I am and the laptop whenever I am doing more in depth tasks or could be using it for extended periods of time. The Ipad is also much more portable and easier to carry around than a laptop. The Ipad also contains a much higher battery life than an ipad which makes it ideal when travelling.


----------

